# metal detecting



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi does anyone on here do metal detecting, as i have never seen any topics about or any meets :?:


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

.
I have had 3 children and as yet have not managed to enthuse any of them , there is hope yet for my 14yr old so I will watch this thread in hope it develops into something I can use to persuade her


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never, but it does look fascinating


Tell us bmb1uk

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Used to be a member of a local club but not done any detecting for a couple of years now. Still got all the kit, I'd be interested if anything was arranged.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have one (in the loft). Have used it a couple of times - would love to try again.

Always thought it would go well with motorhoming.

Hopefully this thread will develop.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I have never been , but would love to try it, must be someone on here thats been , and could organise a weekend


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Yes*

Hi

I use my Garrett GTA 1000 when in Spain, Menorca was always my favorite area, the beaches are littered with coin.
Less so these days tho as I spend a lot of time in France, You cannot use them there.
When I retire, I intend to keep it in the van just in case, never know when I may need a few euro's.

Antonia


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bmb1uk said:


> I have never been , but would love to try it, must be someone on here thats been , and could organise a weekend


I have two detectors plus other spare kit.

Main problem is finding suitable land and getting permission from the owner. Know any farmers?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I am a metal detectorist, I dont go as much as I used to, but am still putting in a few hours on a fairly regular basis.
'Brimo' on this site is owner of ukdetectornet.co.uk. You might want to have a gander at that site, loads and loads of info on there.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> bmb1uk said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been , but would love to try it, must be someone on here thats been , and could organise a weekend
> ...


A task that is very difficult in my neck of the woods. 

Steve


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

i have one, bought by my family when i retired, its kept in the mh permanently, its been all over europe with us , but strangely not used a lot. 
i think its a case of not being to sure where you can use it legally, tried it on beaches, just found the odd coins but mostly rubbish. when we have been on quiet campsites gone round the empty pitches, i have a bucket of tent pegs to prove it. think i need to find some treasure to stir me up. love to get into it a bit more.

tom


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> hi
> 
> i have one, bought by my family when i retired, its kept in the mh permanently, its been all over europe with us , but strangely not used a lot.
> i think its a case of not being to sure where you can use it legally, tried it on beaches, just found the odd coins but mostly rubbish. when we have been on quiet campsites gone round the empty pitches, i have a bucket of tent pegs to prove it. think i need to find some treasure to stir me up. love to get into it a bit more.
> ...


Just don't try using it in France or Belgium - lots of live ordnance still lying there.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I detected a bit in my tyre, I would not have noticed it if the tyre had not been flat.
Alan


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Bought one last year and used it at Usk showground whilst camping during Rhyder Cup. Found loads of low value coinage, horseshoe and large piece of unidentified metal. Keep forgetting to put it on van so haven't used it since. Make special effort next year.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I've just brought one off ebay for £60 It's cost price is around £300 so should be a good one it's one of the C-Scope range.
I've been keen to give this a try for some time now as I'm always out walking with the dog in woods and fields. not sure of the legal side of this, but I'm sure someone will let me know if I'm not allowed.

Going to take it in the van whenever we get out so hopefully once I've learned how to use it you never know I might find enough treasure to buy a new van lol

From what I've read so far getting permission hunt on land is the hardest thing and joining a club seems the best way to go. I know up here in Lincolnshire there are always groups of people hunting in some famers field or another. Beaches seem to be fair game as far as I'm aware.

Be good to get a like minded rally some time with permission to hunt included.
Brian


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> From what I've read so far getting permission hunt on land is the hardest thing and joining a club seems the best way to go. I know up here in Lincolnshire there are always groups of people hunting in some famers field or another. Beaches seem to be fair game as far as I'm aware.
> Brian


There are plenty of organized metal detecting rallies throughout most of the year, and are normally great fun. Just another way of getting on land.

steve


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Many thanks to all that replied,maybe after christmas is gone, we can rekindle the topic, and have a trial weekend somewhere, find a pub with large carpark, with land nearby.

many thanks again, lets make an effort next year BAZ.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

i agree baz, wait till the permafrost as gone, dont want to break my shovel, i use for diggin the dunnies.

tom


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Yes*



Antonia said:


> Hi
> 
> I use my Garrett GTA 1000 when in Spain, Menorca was always my favorite area, the beaches are littered with coin.
> Less so these days tho as I spend a lot of time in France, You cannot use them there.
> ...


Is it illegel in france?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Why ?

Loddy


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Yes*



brillopad said:


> Antonia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


http://www.ncmd.co.uk/law.html


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Understand using detectors on beaches in France is legal, I also have seen numerous people using metal detectors in France on the beaches.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> I Understand using detectors on beaches in France is legal, I also have seen numerous people using metal detectors in France on the beaches.


Since most beach finds are current coinage and recently lost jewellery, mainly rings, then this would not fall within the Article 1 scope, i.e. "for the purpose of searching for monuments and objects which could interest (concern?) prehistory, history, art or archaeology" so is not technically against the regulations.

Of course, after major storms there is the possibility of finding older stuff such as Spansh doubloons but as long as you don't admit that that was your intention then you might be OK. 8)

There is however the complication of requiring landowner permission - who owns the beaches in France?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some years ago I met a couple of Brit guys who used to work the Spanish beaches each year. They'd start in the Costa Brava in September and gradually work their way south.
They reckoned they found enough gold jewellery to finance their summers in Spain. Rings and bracelets being their bread and butter, so to speak.

They used to "work" that stretch of sand just inside the waterline where the masses bathe.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Roger

On the site that you link to the last paragraph of the laws for France is the following

Beaches are believed to be outside this Law.

I have looked at other countries and they all seem to agree that the Beaches are outside the scope.


----------



## metaldetector (Dec 29, 2011)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi does anyone on here do metal detecting, as i have never seen any topics about or any meets :?:


hello there my name is daniel and i enjoy metal detecting in the shepshed area i would really like you to join me in my travels. tell me, where abouts in shepshed are you located? hope to hear back soon, Daniel.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

metaldetector said:


> tell me, where abouts in shepshed are you located? hope to hear back soon, Daniel.


Members will be ill-advised giving out such information as requested, never give personal information about your exact where-abouts, would always be my advice :wink:

I have looked into this members registered/sign up info and appears genuine, so please do not attack him as a troll, he may not understand the dangers of giving out too much info on the net and that's all.

MHS...Rob


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

metaldetector said:


> bmb1uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi does anyone on here do metal detecting, as i have never seen any topics about or any meets :?:
> ...


Hi Daniel, many thanks for your post, I have never been metal detecting as yet, And there are a few fellow motorhomers on here that would like to go, So hopefully we can arrange a weekend later in the year. D o you know any places that we could go (with landowners permission)Sorry I cannt give out my address as it would be unsafe to do so,please keep in touch through this forum , tell us all about metal detecting and something about you, so we can all get to know you.
many regards BAZ.


----------



## Lesw (Jun 4, 2011)

We also would be interested in combining metal detecting with motor homing.
The two should go together very well


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Lesw said:


> We also would be interested in combining metal detecting with motor homing.
> The two should go together very well


Hi thanks for reply we are hoping to have a weekend away sometime later in the year BAZ.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bmb1uk said:


> Hi thanks for reply we are hoping to have a weekend away sometime later in the year BAZ.


Count me in on that.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Would also be interested if it is not too far away for us. Gave Clive a metal detector for Xmas......so he can find treasures to suplement his pension!
:lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

As long as it's not to far to travel I would be up for it too.  

Now just need a campsite who would allow us to metal detect their land :roll: even just as a one off :wink: 

Steve


----------



## woodwizard (Aug 14, 2010)

Count me in,almost ANY meet that happens to include metal detecting I have 4 detectors, a fisher 1260, a sid invictus, a whites xlt spectrum and a long range one I built myself and took out a patent, which needs testing on various sites, In the middle of a house move but looking forward to seeing more campsites, Woodwizard.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Me too. Spent £1400 on my last one but havent been out for a couple of years.

There is a book out somwehere with camp sites that allow metal detecting. i think i bought it once so will lopok for it in the next few days.

Phill


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Me too. Spent £1400 on my last one but havent been out for a couple of years.There is a book out somwehere with camp sites that allow metal detecting. i think i bought it once so will lopok for it in the next few days.Phill


Gulp - I think your book cost more than my detector! I hope this planned gathering is also for "those with very basic kit"?

Did anyone confirm, or not, that detecting on French beaches is legal and acceptable?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There is a member on here - Brimo- who runs a metal detector website, although I have not seen him about recently.

A few years ago I spent a lot of time walking the WW1 battle fields, mainly the Somme. All of the guides said that metal detectors were a big no no. I got the impression that the consequences of being found with one in the boot of the car were very serious.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> A few years ago I spent a lot of time walking the WW1 battle fields, mainly the Somme. All of the guides said that metal detectors were a big no no. I got the impression that the consequences of being found with one in the boot of the car were very serious.


Goes without saying. Anyone daft enough to use one on a battle site deserves to be blown up.

However, I had heard that beach detecting is not illegal or deemed dangerous. Just wondered if anyone knew fact from hearsay.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Goes without saying. Anyone daft enough to use one on a battle site deserves to be blown up.


Its not so much the danger of being blown up, which is a risk if people mess about with live ammunition, and there is still plenty about, you don't necessarily need a metal detector to find it - its the fact these battle fields are regarded as war graves and quite rightly they are protected.


----------

